# Evolution of Intel Processors



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/8381/55653010150945580546850.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Jul 13, 2012)

So, does the above flowchart assumes there are no processors apart from that of the Intel's?


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

Vyom said:


> So, does the above flowchart assumes there are no processors apart from that of the Intel's?



No, it is the evolution of intel processor technology. They titled in as their processors.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 13, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 13, 2012)

Where is the Core 2 Duo range of processor ? What I can see in the picture is Core 2 Quad , but not Dual-Cores and COre 2 Duo.


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

Read 2006


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 14, 2012)

oop.s..it was almost hidden.  
so I am using a 6 year old processor.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 14, 2012)

It was shared by Intel page on fb today


----------



## aaruni (Jul 14, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> oop.s..it was almost hidden.
> so I am using a 6 year old processor.



Me too.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 14, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> oop.s..it was almost hidden.
> so I am using a 6 year old processor.





aaruni said:


> Me too.



 I am using 12 year old processor. (2000). Beat this!


----------



## aaruni (Jul 14, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I am using 12 year old processor. (2000). Beat this!



Dont wanna beat that..


----------



## RON28 (Jul 14, 2012)

i know only 6 processors from the above chart and yes, the most famous processor when i was in 6th was P4...even they stilll exist in  cyber cafes along with dual core 
and we can play cs 1.6 on P4 pc at 100 fps


----------



## aaruni (Jul 14, 2012)

*Off-topicc* Is CS1.6 capped at 100FPS? I have i5 and cs runs at 100 FPS...


----------



## RON28 (Jul 15, 2012)

^^^is there any need to play every game above 100 fps?


----------



## aaruni (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't think i have played any game above 100 fps. But I am curios to whether it is capped or my system is at fault...


----------



## kisame (Jul 15, 2012)

^No point in playing above 100 fps if your monitor isn't 120 Hz.
OnTopic:So which gen started 64-bit????


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 15, 2012)

Amd 64
intel -dont know maybe from the p3-p4 from PGA era?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 16, 2012)

In the TV , they used to display advertisements of Intel processors , in which they machine responded to gestures and had some sort of Artificial Intelligence.

What range of processor did they tried to market by that ??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2012)

Intel started supporting 64bit extensions to x86 with the later Prescotts.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 16, 2012)

^Named by them as EMT64 (extended memory technology). And IIRC it started from P4 5xx series. I own a 630.


----------

